# Happy Birthday Koz!!!!!



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Koz!!!!

Hope you have a great day today :fun:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

* Happy Birthday Koz*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Koz man, what would we do without you? Happy Birthday.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Koz...have a great day..


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Koz, have a couple of cold ones on me :beer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday brotherman !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday Assman!!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday bro.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday Koz, from sunny FLA


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Koz. Thank you for making my day brighter with your posts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, buddy!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

:fun::cake: mmmmmm cake.... Happy Birthday!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ass Man!!!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Koz!!!*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Koz!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, enjoy!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Thanks everyone! I hope you all had a nice day too! *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy B Day


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Have a good one dear


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy birfday Koz


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Koz! Happy birthday you old pig!

Your cake is below...

*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

From one ol' fart to 'nother....Happy Birthday brotha! 
Your like what now 72?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Feels like it sometimes JAP....


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Belated!!:t:


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Cheers!! resent: Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Happy birthday (belated) to the Best Damn Moderator in Cyberland!!!!!!!!!
:fun::beer:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Give it up and make some noise for the KOZman! Hoop-dee-do.

Happy Birthday Big fellah, it may be a day late but it's sincere!

I'd get you a gift, but I don't think I could top what Cindy got you.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I hear that Kil... But you have to see the real gift...
I tell ya boys, it's real easy bein' me with friends like that...


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Almost missed it bro, Happy belated Koz!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy belated birthday brother, I hope it was a great one!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Just for you Koz.*

*Oh, and btw, that gift you got would be the PERFECT gift for any occassion!*


*SERENITY OR SENILITY*

Just before the funeral services, the undertaker came up to the very elderly widow and asked, 
'How old was your husband?'
'98,' she replied. 'Two years older than me.' 
'So you're 96,' the undertaker commented. 
She responded, 'Ya', hardly worth going home, is it?'​

Reporters interviewing a 104-year-old woman: 
'And what do you think is the best thing 
about being 104?' the reporter asked. 
She simply replied, 'No peer pressure.'​ 
Three old guys are out walking. First one says, 'Windy, isn't it?' 
Second one says, 'No, it's Thursday!'
Third one says, 'So am I. Let's go get a beer.'

I've sure gotten old! 
I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement, 
new knees, fought prostate cancer and diabetes. 
I'm half blind, 
can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine, 
take 40 different medications that 
make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts. 
Have bouts with dementia. 
Have poor circulation; 
hardly feel my hands and feet anymore. 
Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92. 
Have lost all my friends.
But, thank God, 
I still have my driver's license.
(Only for those living in Florida)​

I feel like my body has gotten totally out of shape, 
so I got my doctor's permission to 
join a fitness club and start exercising. 
I decided to take an aerobics class for seniors. 
I bent, twisted, gyrated, jumped up and down, and perspired for an hour.
But, by the time I got my leotards on, 
the class was over.​

An elderly woman decided to prepare her will and 
told her preacher she had two final requests. 
First, she wanted to be cremated, and second, 
she wanted her ashes scattered over Wal-Mart. 
'Wal-Mart?' the preacher exclaimed. 
'Why Wal-Mart?' *'Then I'll be sure my daughters visit me twice a week.'*​

My memory's not as sharp as it used to be. 
Also, my memory's not as sharp as it used to be.​

Two elderly gentlemen from a retirement center were sitting on a bench under a tree when one turned to the other and said: 'Slim, I'm 83 years old now and I'm just full of aches and pains. I know you're about my age. How do you feel?'
Slim said, 'I feel just like a newborn baby.'
'Really!? Like a newborn baby?'
'Yep. No hair, no teeth, and I think I just wet my pants.'​

Know how to prevent sagging? 
Just eat till the wrinkles fill out.​

A man was telling his neighbor, 'I just bought a new hearing aid... It cost me four thousand dollars, but its state of the art. It's perfect.'
'Really,' answered the neighbor. 'What kind is it?'
'Twelve thirty', he replied.​

It's scary when you start making the same noises 
as your coffee maker.


An elderly gentleman had serious hearing problems for a number of years. He went to the doctor and the doctor was able to have him fitted for a set of hearing aids that allowed him to hear 100%... He went back in a month and the doctor said, 'Your hearing is perfect. Your family must be really pleased that you can hear again.'
The gentleman replied, 'Oh, I haven't told my family yet. I just sit around and listen to the conversations. I've changed my will three times!'​

These days about half the stuff 
in my shopping cart says, 
'For fast relief.'​

*THE SENILITY PRAYER :* 
Grant me the senility to forget the people 
I never liked anyway , 
the good fortune to run into the ones I do, and 
the eyesight to tell the difference.​


----------

